# Scart to component video conversion



## MelS (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi,

As a relative newby to the technical side of TiVO and having just changed my A/V set-up, could someone please advise? Is it possible to connect the scart output of the TiVO, through a scart to composite video conversion device (as Maplin L34BN) then cabled to my A/V amp and onto the screen.

Thanks


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

You mention component video in the title and composite video in the thread.

The two are completely different. Which do you wish to use?


----------



## MelS (Jan 1, 2007)

"Very much a newby" Should have read Component, thanks for your help


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Don't know anything about the Maplin unit, but can recommend JS Technology products, expensive but good.

I tried an Maplin, RGB to S-video convertor not very happy with the result, bought a JS Technology RGB to S-video converter, very pleased. Admittedly over twice the price.

Not saying the same would apply to RGB to component conversion just relaying my experiences.

http://www.js-technology.com/index.php?cPath=22&osCsid=fe4b652858ef30cb3a177747f1b10b40


----------



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

I use the JS Technology RGB to component convertor from my Tivo into my Denon amp and out to my Panasonic plasma and can confirm it works very well.
I haven't actually tried the cheaper options but the extra cost was so small in comparison to the other expenses I didn't bother!

Simon


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

I believe it's possible to hack a UK TiVo to output component video directly from the TV scart socket. You'll then only need to buy (or make) the appropriate scart -> 3xphono lead.

The only downside to this is that Aux bypass will no longer work.

See here.


----------



## alunj (Oct 9, 2000)

I tried the component out hack and was never happy with it !
There are several issues and the colour is bonkers.
I now have the Maplin RGB->YUV (component ) converter which works fine.
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=35810&doy=5m1&C=SEO&U=strat15
Im running Mode0 at DVD res and the pic looks fine to me Its not as good as my sky hd pic but it does the job, since the sky hd has been retired to just recording HD stuff as sky+ is just soooo pants


----------



## dponsford (Oct 23, 2005)

My Yamaha AV Amp says that it will take Composite & S-Video IN and convert the signal to Component OUT, so I only need maintain one connection (Component) from the outside world to my Panny Plasma.

I haven't tried it yet ... does anyone have any experience of doing this and what the results are like? 

Would it be a smarter move to convert the SCART signal to component before sticking it into the Amp (plenty of component in sockets) or would the jury say for the extra cost and cabling its not worth it and I should make do with connecting TiVo SCART (RGB) straight to the Plasma?


----------



## kyber (Jan 7, 2003)

dponsford said:


> My Yamaha AV Amp says that it will take Composite & S-Video IN and convert the signal to Component OUT, so I only need maintain one connection (Component) from the outside world to my Panny Plasma.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet ... does anyone have any experience of doing this and what the results are like?
> 
> Would it be a smarter move to convert the SCART signal to component before sticking it into the Amp (plenty of component in sockets) or would the jury say for the extra cost and cabling its not worth it and I should make do with connecting TiVo SCART (RGB) straight to the Plasma?


So what did you do? Clearly, you cannot recover any step-down in quality so it would be better to feed SCART RGB through a convertor to component and then feed that to the AV amp rather that using something of poorer quality than RGB such as composite and having the AV amp make that useable by your Panny.

I am just switching from a 42" Hitatchi plasma (now heading for the master bedroom) to a 50" Plasma. Unlike the former, the latter has HDMI inputs as does my Denon 4306 AV amp.

I already pump the Tivo via a JS Tech SCART RGB to SCART YUV component convertorand a Topfield 5800 (which does SCART YUV) into the amp. The amp is happy to up convert these to 1080i for HDMI.


----------

